# Some Pics of my Driveway



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

These are from the March 16/17 storm.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

How long is your driveway?


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

A mile from the road.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

tkahike;385020 said:


> A mile from the road.


It's 5,280' ? I thought mine was long enough at 750'. Hippy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I love long driveways. You can get going pretty good and they are easy to do. I live on a private road with 4 houses that I do and it is about 1750 feet for just the road before the seperate driveways. I thought that was long! Someday I'll have a farm with a two mile drive.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

It's a mile from the county road. I'm the only house on it, but part of it serves a state park building before my house.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Lets hear some details about the Rig.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;385162 said:


> Lets hear some details about the Rig.


For starters, he got himself set up with a top-notch plow from Fisher. That's 90% of his success in doing the big job.

~Kevin


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

... and he has a Ford. I'd say his bating 1000 right now lol.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

First Time Out;385198 said:


> ... and he has a Ford. I'd say his bating 1000 right now lol.


No, I just let that one slide because he has good taste in plows!! j/k.... I do like Ford trucks


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

1994 Ford 250 with 63,000 on it, with lumbar (that's getting more important as I get older-LOL). 5.8L, with an 8 ft fisher.

She's a beast. In the 2nd pic, you can see my old 1990 Ford 150. She finally took the ghost last year with 200,000 on her. I had a Western Uni-mount Pro on that. That was my first, then my backup truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, that is a nice low mile truck. I had a '96 F150 with 140K on it that had the 5.8L. It was a beast of a truck. Drank gas worse than my F250, but even with all those miles still didn't hesitate towing a loaded two horse trailer through the hills of NY at 65 MPH. On top of everything it was 98 degrees out. Those lumbar seast sure do help alot.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't use it as much as I should. Plus I really just kept running the old truck, wanting to put the miles up on it before it went. Actually it only has a blown rear engine seal, I just don't feel like pulling the engine out to fix it. Otherwise it is a good running truck still.


----------

